# USB-Wheels an PS3



## Lexx (14. Oktober 2010)

Funktionieren USB-Lenkräder (PC) generell auf einer PS3, oder 
muss es unbedingt ein Modell sein, das diesen Zusatz mitbringt?

Hat schon jemand versucht, sein PC-only-Wheel an einer PS3 zu betreiben?

Oder muss ich mir tatsächlich ein neues Wheel besorgen, wenn 
GT5 mal erscheint und ich eine PS3 erwerbe?


----------



## Chemenu (14. Oktober 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> Funktionieren USB-Lenkräder (PC) generell auf einer PS3, oder
> muss es unbedingt ein Modell sein, das diesen Zusatz mitbringt?
> 
> Hat schon jemand versucht, sein PC-only-Wheel an einer PS3 zu betreiben?
> ...



Die Lenkräder müssen PS3 kompatibel sein.
Ich hab es mal mit meinem uralten Microsoft Sidewinder FF Wheel versucht, da konnte ich sogar mit lenken in F1 CE aber die Pedale funktionierten nicht. In GT5P funktionierte das Lenkrad hingegen gar nicht. 

Also rechne mal damit dass du ein neues Wheel kaufen musst. Du kannst aber natürlich auch erst mal dein altes anschließen und schauen was passiert. Was hast du denn gerade für ein Lenkrad?


----------



## Lexx (14. Oktober 2010)

exakt dasselbe  MS SW FF Wheel USB.

ich warte noch bis die box um die 200 kostet.

danke für die äußerst konstruktive antwort.

welches verwendest du nun an der PS3?

hmm.. wird wohl ein G27 oder porsche gtr3 v2 werden.
a teurer spass (wheel + box + game)


----------



## Chemenu (14. Oktober 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> exakt dasselbe  MS SW FF Wheel USB.


Hehe, das Ding ist aber auch unverwüstlich. Auf natürliche Weise geht das nie kaputt.^^



> welches verwendest du nun an der PS3?
> 
> hmm.. wird wohl ein G27 oder porsche gtr3 v2 werden.
> a teurer spass (wheel + box + game)


Momentan gar keins. Ich werde mir aber für GT5 voraussichtlich auch das Fanatec GT3 RS V2 holen. Das G27 ist auch nicht schlecht, aber die Clubsport Pedale des Porsche Wheels haben es mir angetan. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## Lexx (14. Oktober 2010)

detto. brauchs ja auch für LfS, rfactor, fsr 2010 und ähnliches.

ja, microsofthardware war immer schon etwas besonders.
hab ja noch einen flightstick und eine uraltmaus.

wie oft ich schon (in jüngeren jahren) draufgedroschen habe,
daß die tasten wegspritzten. und die geht immer noch.


----------



## Chemenu (14. Oktober 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> ja, microsofthardware war immer schon etwas besonders.
> hab ja noch einen flightstick und eine uraltmaus.
> 
> wie oft ich schon (in jüngeren jahren) draufgedroschen habe,
> daß die tasten wegspritzten. und die geht immer noch.


Weil du das grad erwähnst, ein ehemaliger Kumpel von mir hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft einen Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback Pro Joystick komplett zu zerstören (aus der Verankerung zu reissen). Trauriger Anblick wie da ein paar Drähte aus dem Stick hingen.  Der PC-Tisch aus Lochblech hatte dementsprechend auch ein paar üble Dellen, die ausziehbare Tastaturauflage einen Knick in der Mitte. Keine Ahnung was ihn da geritten hat. 

Bei mir fliegt höchstens mal ein PS3 Gamepad...


----------

